# Performance today...



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 6, 2011)

Some people did notice. Thanks for the info, Mbro.


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up. :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 6, 2011)

Ah, so that's why it was kinda slow! I thought it was my internet lol.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2011)

Next time I'll be sure to cut all of them.


----------



## Ram (Dec 23, 2011)

I thought someone was in a performance today.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 23, 2011)

Danke f?r die Infos, S??er.


----------



## seeooo13 (Mar 25, 2012)

What's wrong with you ?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 25, 2012)

Mbxx said:


> Well, these things can happen. Its rather rare that a excavator operator cuts down an important inet line.


That happened to my suburb once; every phoneline in the area went down for about a day. And the north part of my town still doesn't have internet after the floods 14 months ago. You are right though, it is very rare.


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2012)

And there was me thinking it was my broadband T___T


----------



## Lord Floppycock XVII (Mar 25, 2012)

Why are you bumping an old thread


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 25, 2012)

^ Content is more important than dates


----------



## Sygurgh (Mar 27, 2012)

Nevermind?


----------



## Fallenaway17 (Apr 8, 2013)

Working fine for me right now. Whoa everything is all different.


----------

